# O&W MP 2824



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

*O&W MP 2824*


View Advert


Looking for this Wajs field watch I used to have. With the T and ETA 2824. There's a AS2063 that could also be of interest.

Cheers.




*Advertiser*

Cornelius



*Date*

09/08/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

